
Will CoreOS stop supporting flannel too? - kiranmova
After there announcement on torusdb, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13678979  will their other projects hit a similar fate? The last commit on the flannel happened 20 days ago..
======
philips
Flannel is actively maintained. But, it is a mature project that doesn't have
a ton of active needs.

The most recent release added a major feature: etcd-less mode backed by
Kubernetes.
[https://github.com/coreos/flannel/releases/tag/v0.7.0](https://github.com/coreos/flannel/releases/tag/v0.7.0)

